
Google Shutting Down URL Shortener (2018) - yangikan
https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/31/17184164/google-alphabet-url-shortening-service-closed
======
skilled
From: [https://developers.googleblog.com/2018/03/transitioning-
goog...](https://developers.googleblog.com/2018/03/transitioning-google-url-
shortener.html)

> We're excited to grow and improve the product going forward. While most
> features of goo.gl will eventually sunset, all existing links will continue
> to redirect to the intended destination.

------
george_perez
This needs a (2018) in the title.

~~~
dang
You got it. Thanks!

